

Science.I/O is an open science community - adulau
http://science.io/

======
radq
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2354276>

------
sanxiyn
Is this like arXiv for CS?

------
ignifero
Hey! I made a similar pet project last weekend: <http://pubcentral.net/>

~~~
ylem
But can you also include the arxiv?

~~~
ignifero
sure :)

